# Oil filter housing GASKET broken



## dimit2rj (Dec 18, 2009)

I wanted to find out what could cause my oil filter housing GASKET to break. Exactly after I got my oil filter changed a few days later the oil filter housing began to leak... I have a sneaking suspicion that the place which serviced my car, had over-torqued the oil filter (since its a screw top) causing the gasket to move and rip. This is further explained by the inner tabs of the gasket, which were broken in a manner only apparent in a situation where the pins holding up the gasket in place are twisted so tight that they rip. P


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

This is a common problem and is usually caused by over tightening the filter so that the cooler housing begins to spin on the filter stand union. The result can be a torn gasket as you describe. 
Jiffy Lube style drive through businesses are usually the very last place people have had cars serviced when describe this leak.


----------

